# Calcutta/Kolkata - G2G Thread



## sabret00the (May 10, 2007)

This is the official Kolkata Digit members Get2Gether Thread.Any further meets or G2Gs we have in Kolkata will be discussed and planned here.As of right now the next G2G is proposed on the 20th of May,2007.Gaurav is the Single Point of Contact(SPOC) for the meet any one can pm him or me for any queries.

Rules of the Meet:-
1)Prior to meet interested members must post in this thread.
2)If you wish to attend the meet then plz P.M. your contact info to the SPOC or me.
3)Place of meet will be unanimously decided by members willing to attend the meet.
4)Agenda to be discussed on the meet has to pre-decided on the this thread as per post from members.


----------



## aryayush (May 10, 2007)

_Thread reported._

A similar thread already exists.


----------



## sabret00the (May 10, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> _Thread reported._
> 
> A similar thread already exists.


 
^^^ Before reporting this thread do a little bit of research dear.The parent thread ie.*All Calcuttans in Digit *was created by me as well and if u chk the *last page* of the thread you will undertand why I created this thread.

Okay I have sent a PM to all those who have posted in the *All Calcuttans in Digit* thread.


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 10, 2007)

@Arya....u are supposed to come over too u yourself have said so. anyways the Calcutta thread would have become too cluttered, so i guess this new thread is fine.

As for the meet, count me in.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 10, 2007)

^^ count me, i will be there  but it will be better if venue is in somewhere near DHARMATALA, and time is afternoon....

BTW , what do you want to mean by official thread?


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 10, 2007)

official aka Jasubhai Media might sponsor the event! (Kidding!!)


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 10, 2007)

^^


----------



## sysfilez (May 10, 2007)

hi dudes,
i am finally back  fter a long vacation, goa-mumbai-surat trip. bought canon 350D from jjmehta. nice shop. will tel u later abt it. chillout n have fun till then.


----------



## Anindya (May 10, 2007)

sysfilez said:
			
		

> hi dudes,
> i am finally back  fter a long vacation, goa-mumbai-surat trip. bought canon 350D from jjmehta. nice shop. will tel u later abt it. chillout n have fun till then.



I think this is the wrong place dude. U should have posted in the other thread as this thread is only to discuss the meet.


----------



## Kniwor (May 10, 2007)

Hey I think 1 thread was enough for all the discussions, I'll stick to the 
"All Digit....Kolkata" thread.


----------



## sysfilez (May 10, 2007)

Anindya said:
			
		

> I think this is the wrong place dude. U should have posted in the other thread as this thread is only to discuss the meet.


hey anindya wats wrong with u. relax buddy.


----------



## mariner_5147 (May 10, 2007)

so where is the meeting place on 20th and whats the time!! I am already in


----------



## aryayush (May 10, 2007)

Me too.


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 10, 2007)

No one's giving suggestions for venues???

@Anindya......maybe sysfilez's hinting that he'll be getting the 350D at the meet , dats y he posted about it here!


----------



## aryayush (May 10, 2007)

Venue: *Forum*.

We'll have fun, watch a movie maybe and spend some time at Timbuktoo.


----------



## ITTechPerson (May 10, 2007)

count me in, Forum-Elgin road will be fine.

I will pm my contact info to SPOC.


----------



## mariner_5147 (May 10, 2007)

Ok now its Forum, on 20th May. Now, what's about the time!!
But the movie thing is not so attractive. lot of choices, decisions and indecisions. TIMBUKTOO will do fine. Well that's one idea. Lets see...

@gaurav...I was in the Pratibesipara....and a Gaurav used to live beside me...are u by any chance Gaurav Sharma...


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 10, 2007)

*FORUM* ??? i have problem......
actually i from outside kolkata, so i dont have much idea how to go there
can anyone clearly describe me? Is it near *EXIDE Crossing*??


----------



## aryayush (May 10, 2007)

Look, buddy. Forum, in and of itself, is a landmark. People describe other places in respect to Forum. Now how do we tell you where Forum is! 

Anyway, it is on Elgin Road near Crossword book store. Bhawanipore college is also right there. Ask anyone anywhere in Kolkata. Rabindra Sadan metro station is the nearest.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 10, 2007)

^^^ Rabinda Sadan Metro se kitna door hoga?? 
you guys understand my problem na???


----------



## sabret00the (May 10, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> ^^^ Rabinda Sadan Metro se kitna door hoga??
> you guys understand my problem na???


 
Ok if u can reach *Rabinda Sadan Metro / Exide *after that ask anybody where is *Forum* its about 7mins walking distance from there...


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 11, 2007)

^^hmmm.......ok ok thanks i got it.........
i know Exide crossing, so no problem


----------



## Anindya (May 11, 2007)

sysfilez said:
			
		

> hey anindya wats wrong with u. relax buddy.



To Gaurav, 





> @Anindya......maybe sysfilez's hinting that he'll be getting the 350D at the meet , dats y he posted about it here!



Sorry!


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 11, 2007)

^^n need for that dude, am kidding man

n wat about the others???


----------



## sysfilez (May 11, 2007)

@ anindya
hey dude its ok man no need to say sorry n stuff. we are all friends here.


----------



## teknoPhobia (May 13, 2007)

WHen and where is this meet supposed to take place, how many people have shown interest? Sorry for being so brusque, but I am a bit short of time nowadays, I am leaving for Mumbai in another month, permanently.


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 14, 2007)

^^no probs boss....lots of people have shown interest in this meet. join in

are we decided on the venue? Is it gonna be Forum (fool n final?? ) n the time?


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 16, 2007)

i think no one have any problem with venue ( FORUM ), and  *3 PM* kaisa hoga?? what you say guys ???


----------



## great_manish (May 16, 2007)

its walking distance from rabindra sadan metro....just reach the metro station n ask ne1 for directions...its nearby,,,, u'll easily reach there....


----------



## aryayush (May 16, 2007)

Actually, on second thought, why don't we meet at City Centre?


----------



## sabret00the (May 16, 2007)

people lets finally decide on something


----------



## aryayush (May 16, 2007)

Let us meet at City Centre. I'll show you guys something amazing. Something that every tech buffs' heart yearns for.


----------



## sysfilez (May 16, 2007)

no city center pls.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 16, 2007)

Need  More opinions ..... 
 Sorry 4 asking such strange question   , but can anyone tell me  where CITY  CENTRE is , how to go there ?

Is it at SALTLAKE?

If its  in Salt Lake , then i have problem......


----------



## sysfilez (May 16, 2007)

yes city center is in salt lec. 
btw our meet is scheduled on 20th of this month right, but wat time r we going to meet.


----------



## ITTechPerson (May 16, 2007)

Pls brothrs no city center - Forum will be good
and 4 pm will be good time
PLs confirm soon we have 4 days in hand to confirm


----------



## sysfilez (May 16, 2007)

sad luck 4pm not possible 4 me, may be i can join in late.


----------



## ITTechPerson (May 16, 2007)

gaurav suggest a time pls
others pls confirm ur time


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 16, 2007)

Thanks sysfilez......, 
if time is 2 or 3 PM , anyone have problem?


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 16, 2007)

anytime in the afternoon fine with me dudes, no probs.

@Arya, i know what ur gonna show (definitely not the chix over thr)


----------



## aryayush (May 16, 2007)

Really? So you know about it? Have you been to it? (Don't reveal it if you have really understood it. We'll have some fun talking in code...  )


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 16, 2007)

^^yea, rite. but i haven't been thr tho, looking forward to it


----------



## soumya (May 16, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Let us meet at City Centre. I'll show you guys something amazing. Something that every tech buffs' heart yearns for.



are you talkin abt the mac?


----------



## aryayush (May 16, 2007)

Uh... what! 



			
				gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^yea, rite. but i haven't been thr tho, looking forward to it


You should. It is really cool! I wanted to take all of you there and show some stuff. That would've been fun and you guys would really have dug the experience.


----------



## Anindya (May 16, 2007)

On the second page i noticed someone telling that he will not be able to join at 3 or 4pm. He will be late. Again few people are telling that they wont be able to come! Plz dont take me in other way but i think due to all these differences only this meet is being planned for a long time. It is really sad that they have responded so late. By the way we often bunk our classes and tuitions and other things to catch up with friends isnt? Now someone may ask me me why am i not coming? I had already giving me explanation for this in the first page i think. I am not pointing to anybody plz dont get angry but it is really sad.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 16, 2007)

@gourav......
did you already send PM to all other kolkatans ??? 
very few responded till now


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 16, 2007)

^^it is yaar. bt cant do anything abt it, can we? people who wanna come n meet up, will do that n the rest who are more comfortable behind their tfts n crts, won't

@Tech.Masti n to all members....i have sent pm to these guys:

*neel12345
deathvirus_me
topgear
GeekyBoy
amd64_man2005
Darthvader
great_manish
satanlives
karnivore
sourav237
786
nil_3
avik_chat
Ray
sumitava_b
Hulo
stinger_02in
mariner_5147
Sankalp
arijit basu
psoft
ratzee199
medigit
bukaida*

and sabret00the had pmed the members who had already posted in the calcutta thread


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 17, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^it is yaar. bt cant do anything abt it, can we? people who wanna come n meet up, will do that n the rest who are more comfortable behind their tfts n crts, won't


ya, we cant do anything


----------



## sabret00the (May 17, 2007)

Spoke with John the other day..he told me that he wud be leaving from Kolkata on the 17th so he wont be there for the meet


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 17, 2007)

^^so how many people finally turning up? lets make it at Forum itself since a lot of people are not familiar with saltlake. and lets meet up at 4pm.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 17, 2007)

^^^ya *FORUM* please.....
only 4-5 members i think, again we cant make it largely 
*
me
gauravakaasid
sabret00the
aryayush
*
and ???


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 17, 2007)

i m coming peaple..count me in..20th..Mcds rite?


----------



## ITTechPerson (May 17, 2007)

Hey, u forgot to count me yar
I am on - Forum @ 4pm ....


----------



## n7610 (May 17, 2007)

Hello, I have received a PM, regarding the meet, I would come, please tell me where exactly we are suppose to meet at forum ???


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 17, 2007)

great! 7 people.....hope others join in too

@amd64_man2005.....we are meeting at Forum, 20th May @4 pm


----------



## n7610 (May 17, 2007)

OK... but how can i recognize u guyess ??


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 17, 2007)

i'll pm sabret00the's n my number, call any of us when u are nearby


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 17, 2007)

^^^ it will be better. BTW i can recognize you both because you guys already posted yours picture here 

@ sysfilez...........
can you join with us???


----------



## n7610 (May 17, 2007)

> BTW i can recognize you both because you guys already posted yours picture here



can u please give me the Link for those Picts 

@gauravakaasid

Waiting for your PM


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 17, 2007)

amd64_man2005 said:
			
		

> i m coming peaple..count me in..20th..*Mcds rite*?


what that means ?? McDonalds ??? na na, now venue is *FORUM*.....

@ Gourav......
sent invitation to 
*maharajadhiraj
Choto Cheeta
** soumya
subratabera*


----------



## n7610 (May 17, 2007)

Forum u mean the Elgine road walla Na ??

*img503.imageshack.us/img503/1188/forumfacade1iz2.jpg

And I am still waiting for the PM from gauravakaasid


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 17, 2007)

^^^ yup..... ELgin road wala


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 17, 2007)

will be definitely sending it over by friday night, waiting for one more day for the other members to post


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 17, 2007)

^^^what sending ?? PM with mobile no??

also invitation sent to *Crazy Kidd *.......


----------



## n7610 (May 17, 2007)

OK... so i would have to wait till friday night to get the Mobile Number 

i wounder why, I am no Insurance guy


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 18, 2007)

invitation sent to *debopriyo,  rajat22* too


----------



## Kniwor (May 18, 2007)

My exam extended till Wednesday(23rd), earlier last exam was scheduled Friday (and hence I suggested 20th...lol ), I've exam on 21st, so I'm out of scene. This is called 
"Persistence of bad luck" ...


----------



## sysfilez (May 18, 2007)

@tech.masti
buddy i really want to join but i have an important appointment to keep, lets c if i can some how ignore it. u ppl will be sitting in front of the forum right @4pm.?


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 18, 2007)

@n7610....i guess so dont worry, ull get it today

@Tech.Masti....thnx buddy for the help, have they responded yet? rajat22 was an active member, but dont see him nowadays. also choto aka saurav is there, nt sure whether he can make it.

@Kniwor.....grrrr

@sysfilez......if the appointment isnt with ur gf, u can safely ignore it


----------



## n7610 (May 18, 2007)

So in total How many of us are comming ????


----------



## Kniwor (May 18, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> @n7610....i guess so dont worry, ull get it today
> 
> @Tech.Masti....thnx buddy for the help, have they responded yet? rajat22 was an active member, but dont see him nowadays. also choto aka saurav is there, nt sure whether he can make it.
> 
> ...


U think I am less pissed at extension of exam, when I could have been a free bird by now... I suggested 20th to be absolutely sure I could make it this time, as exams were going to be over. Never Imagined exams would be extended, this hardly ever happens here at Indian Statistical Institute.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 18, 2007)

@ Gourav.....
no one respond except *Choto Cheetah* , he told me that he is ill, doctor told him to take rest, but he will surely try  
 so, we only 7 members right ???


----------



## sysfilez (May 18, 2007)

but forum where, is it in front side. where ppl generally sit? and at wat xact time?


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 18, 2007)

^^At exact 4PM , no idea where to meet in FORUM, will go FORUM first time.....


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 18, 2007)

ya wer at forum..its huge..make it in frnt of the inox counter..its easier...nd ya...i wil cum if my isc results do nt cum out tom...


----------



## n7610 (May 18, 2007)

Yeah me to think that forum is a big place, and may be thats a good idea to at least select an exact land mark for every one to stand  may be Inox Ticket counter is a good place to stand !!!

Hey ISC result will come out tomorrow at 3 PM


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 18, 2007)

Venue's Forum Mall, 20th May @4 PM.


----------



## aryayush (May 18, 2007)

Are you an idiot? Don't give out your phone number on a public forum, dude!


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 18, 2007)

nope, i'll be removing it by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 18, 2007)

^^ ya, remove it....
@ Gourav.... you know Bengali?? i am not strong enough in Hindi and English


----------



## aryayush (May 18, 2007)

_Arey baba, toomi aeshe jaao. Jaie bhaasha bolte paaro, ote e kotha hoye jaabe._


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 18, 2007)

^^^ ok ok thik achhe


----------



## Anindya (May 18, 2007)

Everyday i am following this thread but as 3rd person. I wish i had joined u all with whom i interact more or less everyday. And yes Choto Cheta is sick. Anyway friends have lots of fun and plz tell us how u all enjoyed.


----------



## n7610 (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for the number, I got it...  so, whats the number now we are expecting


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 19, 2007)

@Anindya......y as a third person???? dont wanna join in?


----------



## Anindya (May 19, 2007)

I cant bro coz i am leaving for vacation on that day. And i did not recieve any invitation for this meet. But that ofcourse doesnt make any diff. just kidding.


----------



## n7610 (May 19, 2007)

Hey gauravakaasid

Latitude: 22Â° 32' North. Longitude: 88Â° 22' East

Do u live in Ballygaunge ?? I use to go to Golpark R.K. Mission for my eng lessions


----------



## aryayush (May 19, 2007)

Anindya said:
			
		

> Everyday i am following this thread but as 3rd person. I wish i had joined u all with whom i interact more or less everyday. And yes Choto Cheta is sick. Anyway friends have lots of fun and plz tell us how u all enjoyed.


You know what, we're all going to congregate and make fun of you guys who could not join us in the bash. That's how we're gonna enjoy.


----------



## Anindya (May 19, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> You know what, we're all going to congregate and make fun of you guys who could not join us in the bash. That's how we're gonna enjoy.



So u guys r going to meet just to have fun mocking at those who couldnt make it?


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 19, 2007)

ya...cool..isc results out tom...so lets see..i may cum..make it inox samne...


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 19, 2007)

Anindya said:
			
		

> So u guys r going to meet just to have fun mocking at those who couldnt make it?


ya ya


----------



## aryayush (May 19, 2007)

Anindya said:
			
		

> So u guys r going to meet just to have fun mocking at those who couldnt make it?


Of course, we are a bit evil that way. 

We'll even tell you about all the fun we had right here on this forum. Yeah, that'll be even more fun for us. 


In all seriousness though, do try to come buddy.


----------



## Anindya (May 19, 2007)

Thanks buddy but trully not possible as i will have to leave at that time.


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 19, 2007)

Can someone bring a camera along? it will be great if we can post some pics of our "Motley Cru"

n btw, anyone can join in, regardless of whether they have received the "so" called invitation or not. All are welcome.

@Arya, removed the numbers(was feeling too lazy then, to pm everyone)


----------



## sabret00the (May 19, 2007)

Anindya said:
			
		

> I cant bro coz i am leaving for vacation on that day. And i did not recieve any invitation for this meet. But that ofcourse doesnt make any diff. just kidding.


 
Hey buddy I wud like to make something clear that if u posted in this thread ur as much a 1st party as Gaurav or I'm....well I believe u are equally welcome to join in as anybody is.Sincere apologies as the date has already been pre-fixed so changing it will make compromise everything so I tell u have a great vacation...come back and I wanna see u the next time we meet.......till then keep posting and keep the faith...lolz


----------



## Anindya (May 19, 2007)

Plz dont tell like that bro! I already mentioned that i was just kidding. I have absolutely no grudges with anyone. and i am definitely going to be present in the nest meet.


----------



## sabret00the (May 19, 2007)

***********************************************************

*Imp:- people who are turning up on 20th May 2007 for the Calcutta Ge2Gether plz send then cellphone numbers to the SPOC in a personal message to avoid confusion after they reach the venue.I will be coming as well so if u need my phone number then please P.M. me.*

*************************************************************

*All who post in this thread are automatically invited to this meet no special invite has been sent.*

*************************************************************

*Incase ur coming then plz post atleat once on this thread and confirm.*

*************************************************************

*No food has been arranged for those who are coming.*

*************************************************************

*Forum is merely the venue or meeting place that has been decided unanimously by the member who are willing to join the meet and have posted here in this tread.*

*************************************************************

*No agenda has yet been decided for the meet...well we are all open to ideas.*

*************************************************************



			
				Anindya said:
			
		

> Plz dont tell like that bro! I already mentioned that i was just kidding. I have absolutely no grudges with anyone. and i am definitely going to be present in the nest meet.


 
like I told u next time I wanna see u there


----------



## n7610 (May 19, 2007)

Is Camera allowed in Forum ??? i thought they dont allow it


----------



## aryayush (May 19, 2007)

*"All who post in this thread are automatically invited to this meet no special invite has been sent."*
Yay! I'm invited. I'm so important, I'm invited to all these social events and gatherings. Well, that's the life of a celebrity for you. 

*"Incase ur coming then plz post atleat once on this thread and confirm."*
Oh, puh-leese! You expect aryayush to come to you and confirm his presence! ...Oh wait, I guess I already did that. Nooo, the shame, the agony.

*"No food has been arranged for those who are coming."*
Yeah, of course. I deem that thy shalt come forth with chock-full wallets or returned back with thy stomachs empty as noisy pots.

*"Forum is merely the venue or meeting place that has been decided unanimously by the member who are willing to join the meet and have posted here in this tread."*
And who came up with the idea of the century? Hunh, hunh? Yours truly, of course. Yes, you're welcome.

*"No agenda has yet been decided for the meet...well we are all open to ideas."*
First all of you will serve me for fifteen minutes or so and then I'll see what else I want to do...


----------



## sabret00the (May 19, 2007)

n7610 said:
			
		

> Is Camera allowed in Forum ??? i thought they dont allow it


 
plz do bring if u want to....I'll be using my K790i cybershot to take a few quick pix


----------



## n7610 (May 19, 2007)

OK.. will Try to bring one with me


----------



## sabret00the (May 19, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> *"All who post in this thread are automatically invited to this meet no special invite has been sent."*
> Yay! I'm invited. I'm so important, I'm invited to all these social events and gatherings. Well, that's the life of a celebrity for you.
> 
> *"Incase ur coming then plz post atleat once on this thread and confirm."*
> ...


 
*hmm*



			
				n7610 said:
			
		

> OK.. will Try to bring one with me


 
that'll be good coz in that case u can upload those pics here...


----------



## aryayush (May 19, 2007)

You were supposed to laugh. A smiley or two would've been appreciated.


----------



## sabret00the (May 19, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> You were supposed to laugh. A smiley or two would've been appreciated.


 
       here u go dude

Actually I'm a little tired to day and that I'm doing the graveyard shift rite now so I'm a li'll bit irritated


----------



## n7610 (May 19, 2007)

Does Metro Rail runs on Sunday ????


----------



## sabret00the (May 19, 2007)

n7610 said:
			
		

> Does Metro Rail runs on Sunday ????


 
after 3 pm


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 19, 2007)

^^ ya, but after 2PM , am i right??


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 19, 2007)

Metro services start at 2pm.

@Arya, how would like to be addressed? u forgot that part.....

And can everyone post their real names here, i dont want to go around addressing you all by your aliases in a public place, specially "n7610"


----------



## n7610 (May 19, 2007)

Hey whats wrong with the name n7610 

anyway when we meet I would tell my name there  4PM infront of Inox Tickit counter


----------



## aryayush (May 19, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> here u go dude


Cool! That's the spirit, dude. Keep practicing and we'll soon teach you how to laugh well. 



			
				gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> @Arya, how would like to be addressed? u forgot that part.....


Basically, anything will do long as it is preceded with a respectful 'Sir'! 

The name's Arya. Aayush Arya. 8)


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 19, 2007)

@Gourav......
* soumya* PMed me,  he have sem exam. from 6th, so cant join with us


----------



## n7610 (May 19, 2007)

SO,  the way, i see it, n7610, Tech.Masti, Gaurav, sabret00the (wired name, as hard to pronounce), The MAC guy (Arya), and ??


----------



## sabret00the (May 20, 2007)

*****Gaurav called me and said that no one has p.m. ed him and evidently no one has p.m. ed me either their phone numbers...so we might have utter confusion identifying each other tomorrow so I believe we all gather in the front of Forum...on the stair case*****


----------



## n7610 (May 20, 2007)

I am comming !!!! will call u guyess when i rich there


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2007)

My number:
*9*v*e*:*-)*f*e*w*e*

If someone figures it out, please do not post it here publicly!


----------



## sabret00the (May 20, 2007)

****ok someone finally sent me an sms and confirmed he will be coming..he wud like to hide his name till he meets us in person though.He is supposed to stand in front Inox ticket counter***So eager to find out our hidden friend here lolz****



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> My number:
> *9*v*e*:*-)*f*e*w*e*
> 
> If someone figures it out, please do not post it here publicly!


 
that's very interesting but can u please p.m. Gaurav or me ur mobile number in numerals plz.


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2007)

Keep me informed. I'll have to make sure no anti-social elements crop up. It is a matter of national security, after all.
Bhattacharya phoned me today and I just casually told him I was going to Forum tomorrow with a few other guys. Dude went crazy. You should have seen him. Started talking about sending 16 decoys for protection. I was so not prepared for this. Had to call his wife to calm him down and explain that there really wasn't any need for all that ****. I'm telling you, this guy will take Bengal down.



			
				sabret00the said:
			
		

> that's very interesting but can u please p.m. Gaurav or me ur mobile number in numerals plz.


What! You're all irritated with my whims and fancies already! What will happen when you meet me in person? 

C'mon, man - it really isn't that tough... you need a hint or something?


----------



## sabret00the (May 20, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Keep me informed. I'll have to make sure no anti-social elements crop up. It is a matter of national security, after all.
> Bhattacharya phoned me today and I just casually told him I was going to Forum tomorrow with a few other guys. Dude went crazy. You should have seen him. Started talking about sending 16 decoys for protection. I was so not prepared for this. Had to call his wife to calm him down and explain that there really wasn't any need for all that ****. I'm telling you, this guy will take Bengal down.
> 
> What! You're all irritated with my whims and fancies already! What will happen when you meet me in person?
> ...


----------



## n7610 (May 20, 2007)

@aryayush

Waiting fr ur PM 

should I post in publick ??? i thought I cracked the code


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 20, 2007)

me got two sms, dunno from whom, since they dint give their names


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2007)

@n7610, No. Please do not post it here! And as I told you in the PM, you figured it out right. I had actually prepared a little more difficult code - but Sherlock Holmes would not have been able to crack it, so I made it a trifle simpler. Anyway, good job.


----------



## n7610 (May 20, 2007)

OK, offcially I cracked the code of Arya's Number  free candy for me from HIm tomorrow 


@Arya

Ok. i havent given the full number though  ok, number removed  so 2 candy pls


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 20, 2007)

^^and one for each of us........this won't be going from the taxpayer's money, wud it? call up Buddhadeb babu n confirm


----------



## n7610 (May 20, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^and one for each of us........


 
Ehh ???? 

Its my prise  Only mine  though may be i would share a little,


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^and one for each of us........this won't be going from the taxpayer's money, wud it? call up Buddhadeb babu n confirm


You won't believe what just happened now. He calls me and tells me that he didn't like my comment about him taking down Bengal. Asked me to edit it. Well, I taught the guy how to browse the Internet so I threatened to cut off access to it remotely if he ever spied on me again. That ought to scare his wits out of him. Seriously, I had no idea the dude stalked me on online forums past midnight. Creepy, huh!


----------



## subratabera (May 20, 2007)

> No food has been arranged for those who are coming.



*What!!! No food*.......Then I am not interested. 

( Just Joking... )

Well, I think, I am the busiest one in this entire world . I am feeling very sorry that even after two invitations (from Tech.Masti), I will not be able to join the party....But I will enjoy the moments when you post your experience....

Enjoy........

Subrata Bera.


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 20, 2007)

ok people, today Forum @4pm, in front of Shopper's Stop entrance. hope no one will have a problem with that. anyways, gimme a call if required(do i need to post it again?)


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 20, 2007)

@subratabera   
 then only 7 people right?
@Gourav, i may be 15-20 minutes late for journey.....


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 20, 2007)

^^no problem dude, but make it!


----------



## sabret00the (May 20, 2007)

I'm the laughing stock of the croud now as this thread was my idea and I cudnt turn up.Well,I sincerely apologise as I was stuck in office the whole evening and came back home about 1 hour back.Guys plz write how many people came and wat did u guys do or chat about.If anyone took pics then plz post the pics..

feeling so pissed off now...someone called me in the afternoon and said he was coming...anyways...


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2007)

We had fun. Only gauravakaasid, n7610, Tech.Masti and I attended. We idled around and had some laughs for an hour and then we planted ourselves into a little _momo_ shop. We sat their for two and a half hours (it was empty except for us) and we were joking around at full volume. We had all sorts of discussions, a lot of it based on technology (what did you expect?) and n7610 snapped some pictures and even a video. The video will soon appear on YouTube and he'll post the images here (hopefully thumbnails).

*Fair warning:* Avoid the guy that looks like Donald Duck's uncle. Looking at my picture had had some pretty adverse effects on people with some of them going into cardiac arrest. *(Pregnant women and heart patients are advised to exercise caution!)*

In other news, n7610 forgot to ask me to give him his reward and I was only too happy not reminding him about it.


----------



## n7610 (May 20, 2007)

Arya said:
			
		

> In other news, n7610 forgot to ask me to give him his reward and I was only too happy not reminding him about it.


 
Hmm.. Point 

Anyway, here we go with the Pics, Video is comming after i finish my dinner,  Encoding and transfering needs to be done na 

OK... So intro part now  I have writen names for the intro...

(Click on the Image to see the Bigger Image)

Here we go, Gaurav and Arya, hot on discussion, Windows or MAC ??????

*img463.imageshack.us/img463/340/thumbwindowsormacfs7.jpg

Next in the line is, Tech.Masti..... He did all the listening while we fight on many mnay topics, (not MAC and Windows, but all other type of Tech topic)

*img463.imageshack.us/img463/2964/thumbtechmasti1bi8.jpg

He had to hurry, because, as it was sunday and getting late too for him to catch a bus to get back home.....

Here is our food, Momo, and later on some cold drink, P.S. we are very angry with Gaurav, as he did lots of *DADA GIRI* by saying he is the oldest therefore he alone will pay the bill... errr... We (Me and Arya) will take our *Badla* on next meet

*img409.imageshack.us/img409/8234/thumbourfoodmomovq8.jpg

By the way, Guarav suggested this hotel and we all agreed on Momo, its was a cool place , because no one was there to complain as when we were at top of our voice....

Later on, Guarav Tested the Thunder, by ordering a Thumbs up and both the Arya and Tech.Masti did the dew by ordering a Mountain Dew for each of them....

And Last one, Finishing our food fast so, we can get back to laud chatting again lol...

*img409.imageshack.us/img409/1460/thumbgettinglatebusyfingm1.jpg

We had tons of Fun, hope at the next meet we will have many other members too.... as all can see, we are just ordinary guyss... nothing fancy about us, neither of us is Tiger or Lion therefore, we expect few more members in the next meet, as 4 of us us sure

ohh, and Arya Invited us to join him at his house as he will be giving MAC lessions for free... 

And the video will be posted in next few hours, after i finish my dinner, 


@Bobby,

Man, what are u ?? Office on Sunday ?? what a blunder !!!! Our Single Point of Contact him self is missing ... ????

It turn out that I was the 1st to be at Forum, I even SMSed both Gaurav and Bobby, to come, even I called bobby from forum... !!! Bobby why did u switched the mobile off ?? u were suppose to call me back to let me know ur status where as, u turned of the mobile !!!!!

Anyway No hard feeelings bro, i am just little Frustated ... Hope to see u at Next meet....


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 20, 2007)

^^thanx a lot Arya n n7610 for this, specially n7610 for this gr8 sum up of our meet.

And as n7610's put it, there are no tigers or lions amongst us, just ordinary guys. Anyways, the meet was too cool, there's so much to know from all you guys. Thanx a lot for turning up and help set the ball rolling.

And, after a lot of discussion with Arya, i m thinking of moving over to the Mac side.


----------



## soumya (May 20, 2007)

n7610....i don't see any snaps of u...too attractive, huh!!!


----------



## n7610 (May 20, 2007)

Gaurav said:
			
		

> And, after a lot of discussion with Arya, i m thinking of moving over to the Mac side



Richi Rich  ????

planing to buy that 7 lacks 8 Core MAC


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 20, 2007)

hey yaar , thanks for the picture...


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2007)

soumya said:
			
		

> n7610....i don't see any snaps of u...too attractive, huh!!!


Actually, we did take a snap of him from the still camera but it started emitting smoke. Poor camera. Thankfully, we'd taken the other snaps before that.

And we didn't want to risk the video camera so we left him out of that as well.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 20, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> And, after a lot of discussion with Arya, i m thinking of moving over to the Mac side.



really?, not a bad idea  , but first consult our Mac Expert Arya


----------



## soumya (May 20, 2007)

arya...u using tiger? i guess we can't play games in mac like windows!


----------



## n7610 (May 20, 2007)

@Tech.Masti

Gaurav will buy a MAC when prices will fall, may be a 7 Lacks Rs MAC Pro  and yup, Arya suggested that  with some 2 30" display to watch HD movie


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> really?, not a bad idea  , but first consult our Mac Expert Arya8)


Actually, he did after you went your way. Dude couldn't believe that you could get eight core Mac Pro monster machines. I guess he had been listening to some people's rants for too long. :wink wink nudge nudge:

But fear not. He has been immunized for life now and any anti-Mac comments won't remain in the system for long now.

We also had some pretty raucous discussion on piracy with all of us agreeing that it is basically a good thing. I was declared the biggest pirate of them all. Gaurav is going to now download a copy of Mac OS X (and I am _not_ assisting him with it). Bad boy - hurting uncle Apple.



			
				soumya said:
			
		

> arya...u using tiger? i guess we can't play games in mac like windows!


Yeah, proud Mac user here. 

Yes, the list of games is not even nearly as expansive as for Windows. I could play games using Windows installed via Boot Camp though if I wanted to. Thankfully, I am not interested in gaming at all.

BTW, Macs do have _some_ good games:
*Age of Empires III
Call of Duty 2
Close Combat: First to Fight
Command & Conquer Generals: Zero Hour
Doom 3
Halo: Combat Evolved
Prey
Quake 4
RollerCoaster Tycoon 3: Soaked!
Shrek 2
Sid Meier's Civilization IV: Warlords
The Sims 2 (Family Fun Stuff; Nightlife; Open for Business; Pets; University)
Spider-Man 2 The Game
The Sims Life Stories
Unreal Tournament 2004
Warcraft III: (Reign of Chaos; The Frozen Throne)
World of Warcraft: Burning Crusade
Zoo Tycoon 2*


----------



## n7610 (May 20, 2007)

Even I also asked Arya that i may not be running MAC OS on the MAC Book pro, but i will buy a MAC Book in next few months only because there is, BootCamp....

I dont argue what is best MAC or Windows, but i am used to windows, therefore, i will use Windows Mainlly but as Apple now allowing BootCamp, therefore why not a Apple hardware to test the MAC OS


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 20, 2007)

^^Yep, will buy that with a lil help from Arya, he said he can siphon off some of the taxpayer's money. I m telling u people, this kid's got contacts.

Edit: Ahh....lil late in posting this, these kids are fast


----------



## soumya (May 20, 2007)

@arya

is there a way to run tiger on  a pc? and can u guide me through it? i am crazy to see mac in my lenovo!


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> I m telling u people, this kid's got contacts.


Well, you guys don't even know what sort of contacts I have. Your jaws will practically fall off if you did. 



			
				gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> Edit: Ahh....lil late in posting this, these kids are fast


Who are you calling "kids" anyway! Dude, we know you footed the cheque. Does not make us teeny-weeny babies, you know. And if you think you're getting away with this adult nonsense the next time, you're going in the wrong lane. You don't even need to bring your purse the next time. (Uh... on second thought, you do. Metro _mere naana ki to hai nahin!_)


----------



## n7610 (May 20, 2007)

yeah 

we saw that Mr. Budhya Babu, called 3 times between our meet


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2007)

soumya said:
			
		

> @arya
> 
> is there a way to run tiger on  a pc? and can u guide me through it? i am crazy to see mac in my lenovo!


Yes, there is. No, I cannot.

I am not crazy to see Mac OS X running on a Lenovo. The poor operating system does not deserve that kind of humiliation. (Don't mind me, I am a loud-mouthed idiot!)


----------



## n7610 (May 20, 2007)

i think Apple MAC OS ToS will not going to allow one to run a MAC OS in non apple hardware  beside, I guess thats Hackintos rather than Macintos which will be running


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2007)

n7610 said:
			
		

> yeah
> 
> we saw that Mr. Budhya Babu, called 3 times between our meet


Yeah, didn't you see how the old nutter was bugging me? I tried to teach him how to know when someone is disconnecting your call on the other end but the guy is slower than a snail! Can't even use a mobile phone and made it to the CM post.

I had to ultimately recieve the phone and shout into it, "Quit your buggin', dude! Can't you see I'm trying to have a little meal here?" I think I'll have to make a little peace with him now - guy comes in handy sometimes.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 20, 2007)

@ Arya ....... waiting for next meet, and want to take some basic  lessons from u on MAC


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2007)

Sure, why not! Always glad to help.


----------



## n7610 (May 20, 2007)

Anyway Lets goto some more serious talk,

about that plan of Our Me and Gaurav for the Apple IPOD, he is interested in 30GB here as I am thinking of 80GB.... !!!!!!



so, Saboo Computers or rather Apple Store !! what's it gonna be


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2007)

Saboo Computers.


----------



## n7610 (May 20, 2007)

Arya said:
			
		

> Who are you calling "kids" anyway! Dude, we know you footed the cheque. Does not make us teeny-weeny babies, you know. And if you think you're getting away with this adult nonsense the next time, you're going in the wrong lane.


 
Stopp Raging that Big Bacha  may be u will give him a fright  and may b he wont turn up at the Next meet 

And that would spoil all the fun, and plan what we will make


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 20, 2007)

^^That's better, i was beginning to feel a lil old around here

And as for the Ipod, wats the price for the 30gig model at saboo?

@Bobby, kya hua yaar? kaha ho?


----------



## soumya (May 21, 2007)

@ arya

i don't hav a goldmine nor contacts like buddha babu


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 21, 2007)

@soumya

why not thinking of Buying a MAC Desktop in next purchase rather than an Assembled Windows Based System ??

As BootCamp will allow u to run Both a OS, Tiger and XP/Vista on Dual boot, just like Running Windows XP and Windows Vista


----------



## aryayush (May 21, 2007)

Naah, stick to Windows, the better operating system... (Ah! I just cracked a rib or something!)

... no... really... what! Why is everyone staring at me with eyes the size of saucers!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 21, 2007)

@aryayush

As Apple Launched the BootCamp, so its a good option for us, the Windows users to buy an Apple Hardware... Even if one doesnt like the MAC OS, (i know u may say its highly un-likely) one can use Windows without any problem, as the Hardware is now same...

Thanks to apple for the BootCamp launch !!!!

!!!!


----------



## aryayush (May 21, 2007)

Well, the sales are going up, that's for sure. 


Anyway, let's not get into Apple now. I could go on and on at that topic for days.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 21, 2007)

Arya said:
			
		

> Anyway, let's not get into Apple now. I could go on and on at that topic for days.



Me neither interested in Arguement with MAC or Window which is best, rather i am intersted in the Apple Hardware !!!!!


----------



## n7610 (May 21, 2007)

Here we go the Video clip, YouTube needs the Video to be witin 10 MB and Ulead is not giving better Quality than this,

anyway, Here it is, we are having tons of Fun  and Arya is busy to teach us the great apple stuff 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=vldHDfkT0-I

@Tech.Masti and Gaurav, Please PM me ur Email addreses... 

Where is Bobby ?? No Post from him yet....

Dude even have his mobile switched off... !!!!!


----------



## soumya (May 21, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @soumya
> 
> why not thinking of Buying a MAC Desktop in next purchase rather than an Assembled Windows Based System ??
> 
> As BootCamp will allow u to run Both a OS, Tiger and XP/Vista on Dual boot, just like Running Windows XP and Windows Vista



So apple has finally acknowledged the need for windows support to increase it's sales....  but the hardware would be still damn costly if we compare with the windows counterpart!


----------



## subratabera (May 21, 2007)

I can feel that the meet (and of course the MOMOs) was great......


----------



## aryayush (May 21, 2007)

Would have been better had you been there. Why didn't you come?



			
				n7610 said:
			
		

> YouTube needs the Video to be witin 10 MB


No, it doesn't. I've seen videos on YouTube around hundred megabytes in size.



			
				n7610 said:
			
		

> Ulead is not giving better Quality than this


Can't you use Windows Movie Maker? That is supposed to be a good program, isn't it? You should've given it to me on a CD or something. I would have patched it up well in iMovie HD. 



			
				soumya said:
			
		

> So apple has finally acknowledged the need for windows support to increase it's sales.... but the hardware would be still damn costly if we compare with the windows counterpart!


Whatever. Please do not get into this now! You wouldn't want me to start...

*img300.imageshack.us/img300/381/aryayushuserbarkm0.gif


----------



## n7610 (May 21, 2007)

@Arya

I that cam cant managed better than this in that Low ligh  yeah my mistake, i was really tired and feeling heavy body ache, (u know the reason) there read this wrong 



			
				YopuTube said:
			
		

> Your video is limited to 10 minutes and 100 MB. For more details about uploading videos, see the


 
but any way, 10MB means easy on slower connections too


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 21, 2007)

This 10MB file will take half hour to download


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 21, 2007)

@Tech.Masti

What connetion are u using ??


----------



## aryayush (May 21, 2007)

I already watched it on my measly EDGE connection. It did not take much time.

Why do I look like an African in every photo and video!  I have a fair complexion. It was due to the horrible lighting of that place.

*img300.imageshack.us/img300/381/aryayushuserbarkm0.gif


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 22, 2007)

@Choto Cheetah, AIRTEL GPRS, without EDGE  here no other broadband is available except DataOne ,  so maximum people using GPRS here ......


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 22, 2007)

@Tech.Masti

Switched to Home 500 of DataOne though it will increase ur cost by 250, but speeds would be good.. and use the free time for all downloading work, u will get download speeds around 220 to 250 kbps at free time for 8 hours each day, which i think better than unlimited but slow download !!!!


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 22, 2007)

^^ i am already thinking about it.... .


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 22, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> ^^ i am already thinking about it.... .



Good to know that  anyway, pls, pm me ur email address


----------



## aryayush (May 22, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> u will get download speeds around 220 to 250 kbps


LOL! That would be K*B*ps, buddy.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 22, 2007)

^^^

yeah what ever... !!!  Connection speeds for 2048 kbps where as Download speeds (8 times down) therefore 220 to 250 kBps


----------



## sarvesh25m (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Urgent*

HOW CAN UI OPEN FILE  WITH .djv EXTENSION. PLEASE REPLY. WHAT SOFTWARE REQUIRED AND WHERE CAN I DOWNLOAD.

sarvesh25m@yahoo.com


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 28, 2007)

^^post it in the right section dude, u'll get better responses


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 6, 2007)

**********************************************************

following the successful 1st Calcutta meet which unfortunately I cudnt be a part of proposing the 2nd Calcutta meet as monsoons are almost over...let the discussions start...


----------



## aryayush (Aug 6, 2007)

After _Raksha Bandhan_ though.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 6, 2007)

^^Theek hai

City Center this time people??? what say?


----------



## aryayush (Aug 6, 2007)

Why not! I certainly wouldn't mind.

_Jab_ meet plan _karte hain to Gaurav josh mein aa jaata hai._ LOL!


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 7, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> _Jab_ meet plan _karte hain to Gaurav josh mein aa jaata hai._ LOL!


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Aug 7, 2007)

Then be it at City Center...and well Gaurav can definitely help me keep my enthu up for coming there... LOL


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 8, 2007)

^^and why is that??


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 9, 2007)

*ok wats this only so few guys have responded...lets have all people interested to come for the meet post here...posting at any other thread will not be taken into consideration...*
*Further,if you post here then make sure you P.M. Gaurav or me your name,your thinkdigit id and your phone number.*


----------



## S!D (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey everyone, this is Subhankar. I'm a newbie to the thinkdigit world.
A very old friend of Bobby( AKA. Sabret00the).
I am an old veteran lost somewhere in cyberspace at the time when Pentium4 was raging war on Athlon XP.
Just sold off my khatara(P4 2.4; 865GBF; 512MB; 5600XT) last month, edging to create the next chota monster.

But, the computer world seems alien now, and I will need a hell lot of help from ya'll to get me back on the frontline.

Eagerly looking frwd to the next meet u guys r havin for some serious download.

Keep me posted..


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 9, 2007)

hmm,thnx for this intro dude...but this thread is strictly for G2G discussions only...and ur more than welcome to participate...however if u wanna discuss anything about Calcutta then u may do so in All Calcuttans in Digit


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 12, 2007)

hey dude..this is arunava....m interestd....so make it city centre na...last time it was forum..so..wud make a gud meet...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 13, 2007)

5-6 people interested only???


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 13, 2007)

Besi holla Gulla bhalo na !!!!


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 13, 2007)

*_________________________________________________________________________________________________________*
*This is the list of the members who had posted so far in this thread...some of them have also attended the 1st meet...*
*_____________________________________________________________________________________________*
*Tech.Masti*
*Choto Cheeta*
*aryayush*
*sabret00the*
*gauravakaasid*
*rb_kaustuv*
*S!D*
*amd64_man2005*
*n7610*
*subratabera*
*soumya*
*ITTechPerson*
*sysfilez*
*Anindya*
*mariner_5147*
*teknoPhobia*
*great_manish*

*_______________________________________________________________*
*This is the list of members whom Gaurav had sent p.m. before the 1st meet...*
*_______________________________________________________________*
*neel12345*
*deathvirus_me*
*topgear*
*GeekyBoy*
*amd64_man2005*
*Darthvader*
*great_manish*
*satanlives*
*karnivore*
*sourav237*
*786*
*nil_3*
*avik_chat*
*Ray*
*sumitava_b*
*Hulo*
*stinger_02in*
*mariner_5147*
*Sankalp*
*arijit basu*
*psoft*
*ratzee199*
*medigit*
*bukaida*

ALL ARE WELCOME TO POST HERE AND LET US KNOW IF ARE GOING TO PARTICIPATE IN 2nd G2G.

Note:You might not recieve individual invites in P.M.


----------



## soumya (Aug 13, 2007)

city center would be the right place for me too and is cheeta coming?


----------



## aryayush (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes, he is.


----------



## cyberzook (Aug 13, 2007)

count me in @ CC.
any probable date??


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 13, 2007)

how about the last Saturday of this month???


----------



## aryayush (Aug 13, 2007)

Any day between 16th of this month and the 24th will suit me fine. I'll be in Siliguri from the 24th to 29th.


----------



## S!D (Aug 17, 2007)

Eager to meet y'all.. count me in for the next meet.
would be easier on me if its on a weekend. Lemme know when u have finalised on a date.


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Aug 21, 2007)

Count me in for the meet..but as said ..make it on a Saturday only.. else am all screwed up..!!!! 

r beshi halla gulla sotii ee bhalo noi ...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 21, 2007)

rb_kaustuv said:
			
		

> Count me in for the meet..but as said ..make it on a Saturday only.. else am all screwed up..!!!!



we may have to delay the Meet... see Arya will not be able to come after 23rd, as he is leaving on 24th evening !!!!

So sorry guys, I propose delay the meet till Arya Comes back (29th)


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 22, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> we may have to delay the Meet... see Arya will not be able to come after 23rd, as he is leaving on 24th evening !!!!
> 
> So sorry guys, I propose delay the meet till Arya Comes back (29th)


 
so guys I request you all to delay the meet for the time being and then let's finalise a date for sometime next month...


----------



## S!D (Aug 23, 2007)

Might I suggest 1st of September(Saturday) 4.30pm City Centre Salt Lake.
****
 And can we have someone start a poll on how many people find this date ok. That way, we can start on a headcount rightaway.
****
I'm planning to buy my rig on the first week of September, so I'm really motivated to make this happen.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 23, 2007)

The day is fine enough for me (would prefer Sunday though) but it would have to be in the evening.


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 23, 2007)

me wud prefer a Sunday too..and Sunday morning wud be even better


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 23, 2007)

^^Calling u in a while, cant send u message now

September looks good, but puh-leease for the love of God, dont make it in the morning


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah of all things..not on the morning yaar..it kill the Sunday morning joy..as the day always moves towards Monday morning blues...


----------



## cyberzook (Aug 23, 2007)

I am ok with Sunday 11am+
or Sunday 5 pm+


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 23, 2007)

^^y not a bit earlier in the evening?? we need time too to yap, dont we?


----------



## S!D (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm counting on bobby(sabre) to give me a lift, so i'm comin if he's goin.
Guys, please ensure he doesn't ditch like last time .

And I dont mind a sunday; if it is sunday morning joy , then what better way to celebrate that joy, than with buddies out here ! So, lets make it in the morning. that way we wont be pushed on a time constraint with the dwindling daylight we'll face in the evening .

If we are meetin at 11am, it might be a good idea if we plan to go for lunch together (and go dutch on the bill); u know, to fuel the adda.

otherwise 11am might be too early for some of us, and by the time all of us appear, it would be time for lunch and time to leave.

or if a group lunch is out of the question, we can meet later in the afternoon after lunch hours. Probably around 3-4pm and that will give us a good amount of unhurried time.

And i'm not quite clear with the venue, can someone fill me in?


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 27, 2007)

*Met up with Gaurav today and he pointed out to me that this thread has become a lot crowded and confusing hence wanted me to create an Official Kolkata 2nd G2G Thread *


----------



## aryayush (Aug 27, 2007)

Then, I guess this thread has served its purpose and should be closed.

_Thread reported._


----------

